
A Vintage Terminal Emulator for OS X - stephencelis
http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/
======
thristian
I don't have an OS X machine available, so I can't try it out, but I was
interested in the "classic bitmap fonts" so I downloaded it to poke around.
Unfortunately, all the "classic bitmap fonts" have been given carefully non-
trademark-infringing names, so it's hard for me to identify them. Here's what
I've managed so far:

286: From the original IBM PC

Admiral: From the Commodore 64

CO2: ???

Lucky Heaven: Based on various fonts used in 80s arcade games, but named for
Nintendo

Metaphorics: ???

Pomme: From the Apple II (if you were lucky enough to have one that supported
80-column output)

Viti: From the DEC VT100 video terminal

I'm somewhat interested in CRT emulation (other examples I know include [1]
and [2]) so I also tried to examine the fragment shaders used, but it seems
they're encrypted or bytecoded or something. Oh well.

ALSO: the included fonts only have the basic ASCII character set; I'd be
interested to hear if things like the VT100 alternate character set are also
supported.

[1]: <http://www.slack.net/~ant/libs/ntsc.html> [2]:
[http://board.byuu.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=147](http://board.byuu.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=147)

~~~
jonhendry
Metaphorics: perhaps a copy of a Symbolics LISP machine font?

------
veidr
Ha ha, awesome, but I'm not going to go through the rigamarole of inputting my
credit card details (or spend $20, for that matter) to buy it.

I wonder why this app is not on the App Store? I have a hard time believing
that this app wouldn't sell 100 to 50,000 times as many copies at $2 on the
App Store than it would outside the store (at any price).

Of course, with the capricious nature of Apple app stores, you never know what
the actual reason is...

------
meastham
Did anybody else get oddly broken graphics when they tried this out? I see a
some large red triangles on the borders that fade out and I never see any
characters.

~~~
mturmon
Same. I have a ATI Radeon X1900 XT on a Mac Pro 2,1.

~~~
meastham
This is the model I have. Too bad, seemed like it would be amusing.

------
joshu
This is AWESOME.

~~~
Corrado
Yea, but is it $20 awesome? That seems a bit steep for a terminal emulator
with unknown features. Especially given that iTerm2 beta is free and has neato
things like split screen. Just my $.02 (not $20) worth.

~~~
code_duck
There is a limited free version, at least. If you just want to enjoy it for
the novelty factor and not make it your full time/work terminal, it should be
adequate.

